# مشكله في تلفزيون هيتاشي



## بطرانكو (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني لدي مشكله في تلفزيو ن هيتاشي يكون يعمل بشكل جيد وفجاه بتفصل الصوره وبيصير شاشه سوده ومن ثم يرجع الى العمل مره اخري ولاكن الصوت لا يتغير شي عليه فارجو منكم الحل ولقد وضعت فيديو مرفق للتوضيح المشكلهhttp://www.4shared.com/video/BppgvrDq/Video-0004.html


----------



## hamdy123h (17 يوليو 2010)

اغلب الظن انها اعادة الحامات فى منطقة الافقى (اللاين)وخط تغذية ال110فولت من دارة التغذية وحتى اللاين
او خط الاسكرين من سوكت الشاشة وحتى مفتاح التحكم السفلى من اللاين(بوط الاسكرين) 
وربما مكثفات تالفة على الخطوط المذكورة وخط 180 فولت (و دارة الكهرباء ويستدل على ضعفها بتعلية الصوت
للاخر وملاحظة اهتزاز الصورة المرئية لو ظهرت)


----------



## م:نبيل السيد (18 يوليو 2010)

ده حاجه جميله جدا


----------



## بطرانكو (18 يوليو 2010)

اولا لقد قمت اخواني بفحص المكثفات والمقاومات في مرحله الفيديو وكلها سليمه ولقد اعدت الحام على جميع القطع في نفس المرحله ولاكن عندي شك في هذه القطع 
1 - str d5095A
2 - bu 2508df
مع اني قمت بفحص هذه القطع وكانت سليمه لاكن المشكله تكمن حين يحما التلفاز 
وبعد كل هذه المحاولات لا زالت المشكله قائمه فارجو من اهل الخبره المساعده
ولقد وضعت صوره البورد فارجو من الاخوه الذين لديهم شك في قطعه معينه ان يشير اليها على البورد
http://www.4shared.com/photo/L9GQNt00/-0025.html


----------



## zeid25 (19 يوليو 2010)

من الواضح أن المشكلة لديك مرتبطة بالحرارة وبالتالي فهي مرتبطة بإحدى القطع التي
ترتفع حرارتها وعادة تكون مزودة بمبرد أو تم تركيبها على معدن للتبريد 
عادة بين مثل هذه القطع والمبرد يوجد معجون تبريد مهمته تحسين نقل الحرارة الى المبرد
مع مرور الزمن يفقد هذا المعجون فاعليته . 
في حالات اخرى يلاحظ ارتخاء في برغي تثبيت مثل هذه القطع
من الملاحظات العامة ايضا أن بعض ال آي سي ic التي ترتفع حرارتها كثيرا تصاب بنوع
من التلف الجزئي ولا يظهر هذا العيب إلا عندما ترتفع الحرارة وعادة نلاحظ عدم استقرار الصورة
أو ظهور إهتزاز بسيط 
هذه هي الملاحظات العامة وكما تعلم لا يمكن تقديم جواب أو حل مؤكد عن بعد
.
في حال عدم نجاح كل هذه المساعي أنصحك بالدخول الى موقع الشركة والبحث عن مخطط الدائرة
الألكترونية للجهاز وبمساعدة المخطط واماكن الفحص المبينة عادة في المخطط يمكنك تحديد العطل
وخاصة فحص كمونات او فولت ال ic ومطابقتها مع الكمونات الإفتراضية في الخريطة .
اتمنى لك التوفيق .


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أظن أن العيب بالكابل الذي يصل الشاشة باللاين أو اللاين 
إذا كان التليفزيون قديماً يجب تنظيفه من الداخل بواسطة البلاور 
و إذا سكب عليه بعض السوائل يجب تنظيفه 

نصيحة :
عند فتح التليفزيون من الداخل (يجب تفريغ شحنة اللاين قبل العمل بالبوردة) بواسطة تلميس أرجل اللاين بالمفك


----------



## بطرانكو (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخواني على كل النصاح المقدمه واشكركم على المجهود العضيم الذي بذلتموه وتقبلو مني خالص تحياتي


----------



## zoom48 (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم عندى تلفزيون c39-we40 هيتاشى بروجكتور ان اردت تشغيله يجب عليك فتحه وقفله 20 مرة حتى يشتغل وبعد مدة ساعة يفصل حتى تبدا تشغيله من جديد وبعد 6 شهور من هذا الوضع فصل خالص ماهو الحل وكيف احصل على مخطط البور له تساعد فى الصيانة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zoom48 (22 مايو 2011)

e mail هو [email protected]


----------

